# Help!!!!



## Courtney_Marie820 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a AquaClear 30 filter, and it just stopped working.
I'm not really sure why, but it will NOT work.
We added sand to my tank today, so I took it apart, as I was told to do, washed out the areas that have sand in them, and it's still not working
HELP!!​


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

is the impeller just not turning?


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Is it making any noise at all like its running and not just pumping water.

Is it not doing anything but the motor is warm?

I would remove the motor and plug it in and see if the impeller will even turn. If it does kill the power ASAP!

If it makes noise but the impeller is not running I would seriously wipe it down thoroughly to remove any sand from the impeller and the recess that it sits in.

If its making noise but the impeller is not truning tap the motor a couple of times on a solid surface such as a counter top and see if the impeller will then turn as required. I know a couple of instances where people have bought a Aqua-clear of late and for what ever reason have had it stop pumping water. A good cleaning and a tap or two has gotten them running again.

At anyrate if this pump is new I would take it back and ask for a replacement!!! If the place where you bought it doesnt want to stand behind thier merchandise then I would contact Hagen and take this issue up with there service department. I am willing to bet they would send you a new motor the very next buisness day free of charge, no questions asked...they have a reputation to keep! I have gotten a number of parts from them this way and have found them to be very generous and accommadating.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

did u prime it?


----------



## Courtney_Marie820 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey!! It's working now, finally!!! Thank you for helping xD


----------

